# Dermabond coding



## katiejeanne (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello all,

How do you code Dermabond only repairs on Medicare  patients? I have been using the suture code range but found some information on adding G0168 for the tissue adhesive. Does this code get added to both the facility and physician side for billing like the following example? Any modifiers needed? Thank you in advance for your help 

facility: 12001; G0168; 99282-25
physician: 12011; G0168


----------



## Kiracodes (Jul 20, 2012)

not sure about the facility side. but when I bill out wound adhesive closures on the physician side to Medicare, I just bill out G0168 without a suture code. but to leave off the G code for nonMedicare carriers and bill out the 120xx code.


----------



## katiejeanne (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help!
Katie


----------



## Murugan Kannuthal (Jul 27, 2012)

G0168 is only for PRO billing not for the FAC, So go with 120XX codes for FAC.


----------

